# what does INVALID SYNTAX ERROR mean?



## gilena (Apr 7, 2003)

i have a company website and i am trying to read my email, but every time i go to loggin the window says: INVALID SYNTAX ERROR
and the rest of the page says...This page cannot be displayed, etc, etc. When i go into my hotmail, yahoo, etc i can do everything just fine, but this email is giving me problems. I have already contacted my host and told them the problem but while i am waiting i was hoping someone out here could tell me what a SYNTAX ERROR is????!

GREATLY APPRECIATED
-gilena-


----------



## Pancake (Jan 9, 2004)

Three definitions.......

1 Syntax is the order in which words and phrases are put together, such as a URL (web address) which consists of several phrases that are strung together to define a location or service on the Internet. A syntax error occurs when a user (or programmer) has put words in an order that a program does not understand. A syntax error while surfing the Web may be caused by a mistyped or inadvertently rearranged URL, making it incomprehensible to a web browser. 

2 A statement that violates one or more rules of a programming language


3 Violation of the rules of whatever language a computer program is written in

In short,there is something in the language that makes up the web site that your browser cannot understand.


----------



## gilena (Apr 7, 2003)

How was this caused exactly? About a couple of weeks ago i had to clean out my system for viruses, the popup thing, and worms. Could they have caused this? How can I fix it? Is there some button i click on and my email comes back? Any help will be

*GREATLY APPRECIATED[B\]

-gilena *


----------



## Pancake (Jan 9, 2004)

It looks like a browser fault caused by a Microsoft patch which needs to be removed.This site should fix it up for you but you will have to go into the registry to fix it. Let me know how you get on.
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;834489


----------



## gilena (Apr 7, 2003)

Hi thanx for your help pancake, but i went and did the microsoft patch thing but it didnt work. What did u mean by goin into my registry? What do i need to do in there? 

thanks again


----------



## Pancake (Jan 9, 2004)

Well,if you read this,they also had the same problem and was "fixed" but the last person posting blamed it on the patch.
http://www.experts-exchange.com/Web/Browser_Issues/Q_20877286.html


----------



## gilena (Apr 7, 2003)

Pancake, Couldnt become a member because i have to pay first. i dont have a credit card accesible to me right now. Do you know what the solution was?


----------



## Pancake (Jan 9, 2004)

Just scroll down the page..no membership needed


----------



## gilena (Apr 7, 2003)

OH! thanx i got it....the result was she had to reinstall her OS. what happens if i do that? Will i loose ALL my files and work? What i mean is will my computer be completely blank?
i hope not!!???

appreciated!

gilena


----------



## Pancake (Jan 9, 2004)

If you are running XP you can reinstall over the top and not loose a thing.All you need to do is choose "Upgrade"


----------



## gilena (Apr 7, 2003)

No i have 2000. Well i tried the patch thing...didnt work. I am still waiting to hear from the webmaster of the site to get back to me. But everything else on the site i can get into just fine. all my other emails included are fine. just this email account i cannot view. this is very frustrating because this email account is for BUSINESS. Well, if you think of anything else please let me know immediately. I appreciate ALL you've done for me today PANCAKE. 

in regards,
gilena


----------



## Pancake (Jan 9, 2004)

The only thing that comes to mind now is to going to your account on another computer with a different operating system on and see how it goes.You should have no problem.I still think the problem is with 2000 and not the site. You might even like to upgrade to XP.You can do this without the lose of files...sorry I cant be of more help.


----------



## gilena (Apr 7, 2003)

Will try that...
THANKS THANKS THANKS SO MUCH

GREATLY APPRECIATED

gilena


----------

